

Linus on Witcher 2 Bug: “Sorry we broke this, will be fixed” - jxf
https://github.com/KillaW0lf04/The-Witcher-2-Issues/issues/89#issuecomment-70857835

======
Sarkie
Was expecting.

"Don't write crap code!"

